# Watch car being T boned by a train right in my city (not gruesome)



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

Happened not very far from where we live. The CN track bisect a mobile home park and crossing visibility is not great either way. Only set of cross bucks and stop signs guard crossing. Cops were there because of some medical emergency.









Hiawatha Police release footage of woman getting hit by train


The woman has non life threatening injuries




www.kcrg.com


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Train never loses…..


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Ah you can buff that right out. Locomotive will look good as new.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

That door skin conforms nicely to the train's front end.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

From the broadcast, "Police say that alcohol may have been a factor." Hmm.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Who says the cops are always minutes away?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Fire21 said:


> Who says the cops are always minutes away?


Seconds away.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

*It sure looked to me, as though she purposefully stopped on the tracks to get hit!*
Drinking away her troubles away and decided to do a dirty deed?
All speculation on my part but there sure are a lot of disheartened people out there and things are not getting better for any of us living in this day and age.
I have a feeling we will be seeing a lot more of these things happening and I do feel for all those who work on the rails, especially train Engineers.
I wonder if there is any statistics on the stupidicide rate with trains during good times and bad?
To me, it sure seems like we see a lot more of this when the our economy is experiencing troubling times.
According to the US Department of Transportation's, Volpe Center, _"The two leading causes of rail-related death in the U.S. have nothing to do with operating or riding in a train. Instead, hundreds of people lose their lives every year on train tracks due to trespassing or suicide."_
You can read more about it by clicking on the link above.


----------

